# Intra workout



## skull (Mar 21, 2011)

basicly my specific kind of training at the moment has me training up to one hour and a half, is there really any dissavantage in this, i have heard that cortisal levels rise but have also said that its largely a myth and will not effect your training gains if you train up to one and a half hours, whats the views?

also is there anything that i can have intra workout like dextrose or whey protein, cant get bcaas at the moment that  could blunt cortisal if it is an issue?


----------



## latissimusrex (Mar 23, 2011)

skull said:


> basicly my specific kind of training at the moment has me training up to one hour and a half, is there really any dissavantage in this, i have heard that cortisal levels rise but have also said that its largely a myth and will not effect your training gains if you train up to one and a half hours, whats the views?
> 
> also is there anything that i can have intra workout like dextrose or whey protein, cant get bcaas at the moment that could blunt cortisal if it is an issue?


 
Ive always kept my workoats at an hour and twenty minutes and ive never had a problem.  For intraworkout nutrients, i drink intra-aid by Universal Nutrition, tastes just like a sports drink.


----------



## andreaus (May 20, 2011)

i make my own intra workout drink, bcaa,citruline malate,L glutamine and 10mg B6 fruit juice to taste, works wonders for me


----------



## OutWhey (May 20, 2011)

OP, I woudl def be using some supplementation from BCAA and Glutamine. The Powerchews are my favorite. I keep the glutamine, bcaa, and creatine in my gym bag 24/7. They are VERY convenient and the smell helps the stinch from the sweaty wrist wraps...lol...On a serious note, you shoudl check them out!

Powerchews Bcaa's
Powerchews glutamin
Powerchews Creatine
Powerchews pre work out.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

1.5 hours is fine, I personally wouldnt go much over that tho


----------



## Daft205 (May 22, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> OP, I woudl def be using some supplementation from BCAA and Glutamine. The Powerchews are my favorite. I keep the glutamine, bcaa, and creatine in my gym bag 24/7. They are VERY convenient and the smell helps the stinch from the sweaty wrist wraps...lol...On a serious note, you shoudl check them out!
> 
> Powerchews Bcaa's
> Powerchews glutamin
> ...


 Yeah I agree, man. I've been using powerchews for a couple weeks now and I am pretty pumped about em. I work crazy long hours- like 15-18 hour days sometimes- and it's nice to be able to hit the gym on the way home, knowing I got ample bcaas and glutamine in my gym bag ready to go. The convience factor really is great- plus these things taste like candy( somewhere in between sweettarts and smarties)- definitely a fan.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 3, 2011)

outwhey, powerchews sound like a great idea but i cant find them in the u k, which is a bit crap. gonna keep searchin


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 3, 2011)

andreaus said:


> outwhey, powerchews sound like a great idea but i cant find them in the u k, which is a bit crap. gonna keep searchin


 NTBM will send to you. 

Powerchews Bcaa's
Powerchews glutamin
Powerchews Creatine
Powerchews pre work out.


----------



## Hench (Jun 3, 2011)

^^Im a big believer in intraworkout nutrition. I sip a diluted protein shake with BCAA's, dextrose and creatine. 

Not a fan of Glutamine myself, but Im not going to start that argument again.


----------



## bwrag (Jun 3, 2011)

I use peptopro and salt works well for me


----------



## Resolve (Jun 3, 2011)

Sizeon Max Performance sounds exactly like what you're looking for.

If you're looking for a still cheaper option, I'd say some whey diluted with maltodextrin and salt would be decent as well.


----------

